# I can't get asset.com to load into DOS boot CD



## Banquo (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been trying to run asset.com from dos prompt. I bought a used DELL latitude and am trying to change the owner tags. 

The first thing I did was copy ASSET.COM to the root of C: and open the command prompt. no go. Then i DL'd a ISO image for a dos boot CD and edited the iso and threw asset.com in there. It did not show up even after renaming it to all caps like the other dos programs on the disk.

I, of course, was too stupid to realize that dos won't read NTFS files and I thought I could boot to dos and browse the root folder and run the program. no dice.

It's one freakin program. Under "owner" in BIOS it says "none specified" or something. Frustrating

EDIT: I also tried DOSbox with no success


----------



## nj2b (Sep 9, 2006)

you can find an ntfs reader for dos (and other assorted goodies) at http://www.ntfs.com/products_bootdisk_dos.htm for the file, did you notice whether or not its attributes were marked as system and/or hidden? if so, it would likely be "invisible" on both the cdrom and the hard drive. try dir c:\asset.com /a:hs if it's on the hard drive, you can remove attributes with "attrib" attrib c:\asset.com -s -r -h


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the asset tag is unique to the PC, not to the user. Now that you own that pc, it's recommended that you keep the asset tags that came with it in case you need to troubleshoot it with dell in the future. They only give out one asset tag per pc, so there is no reason to change it.


----------

